# Goodbye Leto, see you again :) Miss ya buddy. Love ya



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful tribute. He is a very handsome boy and I know you miss him. Your tribute brought tears to my eyes. I am very sorry your your loss.


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, Leto. Beautiful video.

As Doug the moderator says about times like these: "Now you know another angel's name"


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss of handsome Leto  goldens are so special, they leave such a massive space when they are gone. Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful video. Makes me tear up too so I get that. I'm sure having Tag makes it easier but won't make you miss Leto any less. Hugs out to you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of gorgeous Leto, what a beautiful tribute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leto*

Rest in peace, sweet Leto.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-20.html#post5335898


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your handsome Leto! I am sorry for you loss.

Sleep softly Leto.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great tribute to your boy. I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Leto.
Your tribute to him is beautiful and very touching.

Godspeed Leto


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope that the love and wonderful memories you both shared continues to make your heart smile during this difficult and painful time. Leto had a wonderful life full of love and joy. I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute to Leto. I hope that these memories give you comfort. Thinking of you and Tag


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Video*

Your video is just beautiful! 

I'm sure that Tag misses Leto as much as you do.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that beautiful tribute. I can see how bonded he and Tag were. I'm glad you are able to comfort each other.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing your loss. So many of us have been through it. I hope the best for you and Tag.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful dog, beautiful tribute. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a lovely tribute of your handsome boy Leto. It is so hard to say "good bye for now".

Thinking about you & Tag.

We are almost neighbours.


----------

